# Fahrradsattel Sattel Wheeler



## bikeseppl (31. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260496609026&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Bitte beachtet auch meine anderen Auktionen.

Servus


----------

